# Bent-arm pullover



## Josh (Aug 31, 2002)

I understand that one of the back exercises is bent-over pullover, where we lay on a flat bench and hold a barbell above our chest (like the top of bench press), then with elbows not locked we move the barbell above the head, then return to above chest.  I just tried this particular exercise today, but can't seem to feel my back muscles affected in any way.  Instead, when the barbell has passed my head, I felt my traps contracted and touched the bench.  And after a few reps I begin to feel my triceps getting tired when pulling the barbell back up.  So I wonder what I am doing wrong?  What kind of feeling (on my back) should I get when doing this exercise properly?  Also, when pulling the bar across the head, should I keep my elbows in (only a bit spread from the shoulder width position like when it is above chest), or should I let the elbows to freely open to the sides?  Which is correct or more effective?

- Josh


----------



## Scotty the Body (Aug 31, 2002)

This is how it should look, They're ok but there are many better exercises for the back so if you don't like them, do something else.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 31, 2002)

Wider grip hits lats, narrower hits chest more, I noticed my 'intercostals' get hit too (I believe thats what they are).


----------



## gopro (Aug 31, 2002)

Use a dumbell for this exercise, and do them "cross bench." Start with the dumbell above your chest. Stretch back slowly keeping the lats tight throughout. Go back until you are maximally stretching the lats, but don't rip out your shoulders. Keeping the arms slightly bent, bring the dumbell back over the chest with lat power.

Only put your upper back and shoulders on the bench. Set your hips low throughout, even while stretching. It takes a few times to get the position correct. Keep trying. Getting this movement right will pay big dividends to your upper body.


----------



## Josh (Aug 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Use a dumbell for this exercise, and do them "cross bench." Start with the dumbell above your chest. Stretch back slowly keeping the lats tight throughout. Go back until you are maximally stretching the lats, but don't rip out your shoulders. Keeping the arms slightly bent, bring the dumbell back over the chest with lat power.
> 
> Only put your upper back and shoulders on the bench. Set your hips low throughout, even while stretching. It takes a few times to get the position correct. Keep trying. Getting this movement right will pay big dividends to your upper body.



Looks like what you're describing above is the same as ordinary pullover which I understand is for chest/rib cage, not for lats.  I thought for lats we should do the pullover with bb instead of db, and with bent arm instead of straight arm, and lying on a bench instead of across a bench.  Now I'm confused.  Could you explain how these variants supposed to work on back vs chest/rib cage?

- Josh


----------



## Josh (Aug 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Wider grip hits lats, narrower hits chest more, I noticed my 'intercostals' get hit too (I believe thats what they are).



Hmm, I'll try a wider grip next time to see how the effect is.  So far I am using an ez bar and there is a bent on the bar which I comfortably hold which put the grips about shoulder width only.  I'll try to move the grips wider apart next time.

- Josh


----------



## gopro (Sep 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Josh *_
> 
> 
> Looks like what you're describing above is the same as ordinary pullover which I understand is for chest/rib cage, not for lats.  I thought for lats we should do the pullover with bb instead of db, and with bent arm instead of straight arm, and lying on a bench instead of across a bench.  Now I'm confused.  Could you explain how these variants supposed to work on back vs chest/rib cage?
> ...



The dumbell can be used to work either more chest or more lat. Its all in the performance and mind set. Personally, I HATE using the barbell for pullovers! Anyway, to hit the lats more try going a little lighter and with your arms a little less bent than the "chest" pullover.

A side note Josh...to become a really skilled trainee you must really work on establishing the "mind/muscle" connection. Once you do, you will be able to feel any movement right where you want to!


----------



## Mudge (Sep 1, 2002)

With the dumbell I see it in intercostals, chest and lats, I don't do it very often nowdays but there was a time when the barbell pullover was more popular than the bench.

There are people that do excersizes and have no idea where it hits, pay attention to where you feel it (slow down the movement helps if you can't figure it out), some people just haven't got a clue! "These bench presses are pumping up my biceps!"

BTW, supposedly the rib cage cannot be improved upon once everything is fused in place.


----------



## Josh (Sep 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> A side note Josh...to become a really skilled trainee you must really work on establishing the "mind/muscle" connection. Once you do, you will be able to feel any movement right where you want to!



Yeah, this is one of the most difficult problem for me, establishing mind-muscle connection.  I know this is a must, but I can't completely do this for every exercise yet.  That's why I try to concentrate more on forms, hoping that with more correct form I can eventually feel the muscles being worked on.  If you have any practical suggestion how to establish this connection, I would be very interested to learn it.

Thanks for all the input on this pullover question.  I will try the suggestions the next time I do it again.

- Josh


----------



## Mudge (Sep 1, 2002)

Consider trying 15-25 reps with lighter weights, when you start to feel the burn you'll know where its hitting. Cut your poundage about in half to hit this kind of reps. One thing I notice too is that people tend to like lightning fast reps, which can spell trouble.


----------



## Josh (Sep 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Consider trying 15-25 reps with lighter weights, when you start to feel the burn you'll know where its hitting. Cut your poundage about in half to hit this kind of reps. One thing I notice too is that people tend to like lightning fast reps, which can spell trouble.



Hmm, good idea, thanks Mudge.  I think I should try this approach to all new exercises.  I just hope that the stabilizing muscles will not fail on me before I can feel any burn on the main target muscles, because this was what happened with my bench presses before I use dbs and learned to stick with proper form.

- Josh


----------



## gopro (Sep 2, 2002)

Yes, you may find a problem with your secondary and stabilizing muscles...but give it a try.


----------

